# H λειτουργία του φόρουμ > Απορίες σε τεχνικά θέματα >  Χάνω το... login

## mgerom

Κάθε φορά που μπαίνω θέλει login.Επείσης κατά την περιήγηση όταν  επανέρχομαι
 στην "Αρχική κοινότητας" ,τό ίδιο, παρ' ότι έχω κλικάρει το αυτόματο login.
Μπορώ να κάνω κάτι εγώ ;

----------


## xXx

με τι πρόγραμμα σερφάρεις???firefox?explorer?google chrome?

----------


## mgerom

Με  google chrome.

----------


## smokie

αν δεν κάνω λάθος θα πρέπει να κάνεις Login (και τσεκάρεις να θυμάται τον κωδικό)  μετά να την κάνεις προσθήκη στους σελιδοδείκτες , σε εμένα έτσι δούλεψε στον firefox .

----------


## vagelis76

κι εγώ αντιμετοπίζω το ίδιο "προβληματάκι"....  ::   ::   ::  
Σταμάτη(smokie)ευχαριστώ πολύ,πάω να το προσπαθήσω.....ελπίζω να το καταφερω(καθ'οτι παντελώς άσχετος απο pc).....
*και χρονια σου πολλά Σταμάτη για προχτές*  t-twink  t-twink  t-twink

******το έκανα και πέτυχε!!!!!!!
ευχαριστώ πολυ Σταμάτη και πάλι

----------


## mgerom

O.K Oλα καλά.!!

 ευχαριστώ  Σταμάτη.

----------


## smokie

Να είσαι καλά   :winky:

----------


## mgerom

Τελικά φαίνεται οτι κάτι συμβαίνει γιατί στην επανεκκίνηση που έκανα
τώρα, δεν με αναγνώρισε πάλι.

----------


## xXx

μπορεί ναι ναι και θέμα forum αφού ακόμη σε στάδιο ρυθμίσεων είναι!

----------


## vagelis76

Μάλλον αυτό θα είναι,κι εμένα με αποσύνδεει ξαφνικά χωρίς να μπορω να βλέπω τα θεματά μου... 
και το κουφό????αν κοιταξω στους συνδεδεμένους χρήστες με έχει παρων     ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
θα φτιάξουν ομώς ολα σύντομα ,όπως και όλα τα υπόλοιπα!!!!!!!

----------


## maria(lef)

Κι εγώ το ίδιο πρόβλημα έχω......  ::

----------


## xXx

και εμένα μου το παρουσίασε σήμερα...

----------


## oasis

και εγω το ιδιο απο την πρωτη μερα

----------


## Αλεξης

Και εγω εχω το προβλημα αυτο μερες τωρα και αρχιζει να γινεται λιγο κουραστικο.

----------


## Niva2gr

Παιδιά, υπομονή!
Η Εύη δεν είχε υπολογιστή αυτές τις μέρες, αλλά τώρα που επανήλθε θα το διορθώσει το θέμα όταν ρυθμίσει το καινούριο της p.c.

----------


## Evie

Εκανα κάποιες αλλαγές και,  με έναν πρώτο έλεγχο, το login δεν παρουσιάζει πια πρόβλημα. Αν συνεχίσει να παρουσιάζεται πρόβλημα σε σας, ενημερώστε μας εδώ.

----------


## mgerom

Tώρα είναι O.K .   :winky:

----------


## douke-soula

και μενα τωρα μπαινει μια χαρα 
μπηκα βγηκα δυο τρεις φορες
και με...... αναγνωρισε ολες  ::   ::   ::

----------


## maria(lef)

Και σε μένα μια χαρά είναι! Ευχαριστούμε Εύη!

----------


## Evie

Αχ τι καλά, επιτέλους. Λυπάμαι για την καθυστέρηση,τις τελευταίες μέρες δεν είχα ΗΥ(όπως σας είπε η Μαρία).

----------


## douke-soula

εισαι ο ...ασπρος σιφουνας  παντως  ::   ::   ::  
μπηκες και καθαρισες  ::   ::   :congrats:  :congrats:

----------


## StaVr0sSS

Ολα τελειααα..
Ευχαριστω Ευη..  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   t-twink

----------


## vagelis76

:congrats:  :congrats:  :congrats:  :congrats:  :congrats:  :congrats:  :congrats:  :congrats:  :congrats: 
όλα καλά Ευη ,να είσαι καλα και πάντα ετοιμοπόλεμη.......  ::   ::   ::   :: 
*ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΟΥΜΕ*  ::   ::   ::

----------

